# have been offered a 3 yr old maiden ewe....



## promiseacres (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok someone offered me a 3 yr old ewe who's been kept as a pet since she was 2 months, never exposed to a ram. I know #1 thing would be to reduce her weight but she's got a good frame and looks like she'd produce nice meat lambs (looks like a Katahidn to me). This ewe also has not been around other sheep either.... they asked me to make an offer.  Not sure if it's worth my time....but I was wanting more of a "pet" for the kids so she'd fit that bill. How much would you pay for a ewe like this? And what difficulties could I encounter on intergrating her into my flock?


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 26, 2013)

I wouldn't pay more than 200 and would probably offer 150.

There will be a bit of head butting but nothing I would worry about. 


Just a heads up, just because she tame with hem doesn't mean she'll be tame with you. I have sheep that will only be affectionate to me and hate my sister and vice versa.


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 26, 2013)

X2


----------



## boothcreek (Feb 26, 2013)

I bought a dorper ewe last fall thats similar, bottle raised family pet, 2.5 yrs old never seen another sheep and about 300 lbs(stole all the high calorie soft foods from their 3 senile toothless horses..... only fence was a single strand of electric which didnt bother this fat beast).

She is not tame with me other then me being able to pet her when she passes by close enough(my mouflon and blackbellies are the same), but at least she isn't blindly hysteric like the other kathadins and dorpers(and crosses there of) I had before her so she has got to stay so far just on non-herd-disrupting behaviour. 
She lost all the excess weight and finally looks like she should(wouldnt you know it there was a sheep under all that blubber), but I have never seen her in heat/being bred by my rams so not sure if she is preggers or not and her stay here depends on if she delivers a lamb this spring or not...... cant have something useless that eats as much as this one.

When first introduced my head ewe wanted to assert her dominance, but she was so beyond sheep etiquette she didn't get it but they figured it out eventually, took about a week of standing by the fence crying her head off and being chased around in circles by my alpha ewe until she finally figured out what being sheep is all about.
Took us about that long for her to be hungry enough to eat hay(she was so use to junkfood, she sniffed at hay and then yelled at you).

I paid $50 for "Ice", since the family just wanted to be sure she goes to a good home.


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 26, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> I wouldn't pay more than 200 and would probably offer 150.
> 
> There will be a bit of head butting but nothing I would worry about.
> 
> ...


This is just what I was going to say. All of it.


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 26, 2013)

Does she have a ear tag for scrapie in her ear????????? what is the ear tag #?????,  where did they get her?????? Auction???????, If she was sent to slaughter house right now she may be only worth 100.00, But a good Healthy ewe can reproduce until she is around 7-8 with twins, then she may drop back to a single lamb 8-9 of age, there are exceptions to this as with everything in the world, So if you offerered them 150.00 and she twins for you for a couple of years, you will not go wrong. JMO


----------

